
Show HN: Jotted – jsfiddle for self-hosted client-side demos - ghinda
https://github.com/ghinda/jotted
======
gravypod
This is awesome! I love being able to host everything that my code touches.
This way I'm sure it won't leave my company or the group I'm working with.

------
ahoy
I like this a lot. codepen is great and I use it a ton, but being able to host
it myself is a big plus!

------
simple10
Super useful. Now I just need to wire it up to S3 to have a self hosted
jsfiddle.

~~~
ghinda
Sure, because of the plugin support it shouldn't get too complicated.

You can use strings instead of urls, for files. So you could do something
like:

    
    
      loadFromS3(function (fileContent) {
        j = new Jotted($container, {
          files: [ type: 'css', content: fileContent ]
        })
      })
    

then create a plugin for it that saves the changes back to s3:

    
    
      j.done('change', function (err, params) {
        saveToS3(params.content)
      })
    

Here's some details about the plugin api:
[https://github.com/ghinda/jotted#plugin-
api](https://github.com/ghinda/jotted#plugin-api)

------
brianzelip
Nice job. I like the familiar node approach.

ps, the author wrote a post about the CSS used to create the Material-like
`:active` animations used on the demo page - [https://ghinda.net/article/css-
ripple-material-design/](https://ghinda.net/article/css-ripple-material-
design/)

------
fiatjaf
I wish it didn't limit the number of resources to one HTML, one JS, one CSS.

It would be useful to be able to add hidden libraries or frameworks to build
the example code on topof them, while only showing the example code itself as
editable.

